# Wooden Bench:



## anoldlady (Aug 19, 2010)

A couple of years ago, I made this wooden bench for my wife to put in the laundry room. It is super sturdy and was cheap to build. I just thought that I would share.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Cool! I need a couple of those for my back yard.

~tom


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That looks great. I really like the joinery. Awesome work.


----------



## Nordichomey (Feb 1, 2014)

*Nice bench*

Curious how the top seat is attached. Appears the front stretchers sit about 3/4 lower than the cedar top. Looks like the seat cross members rest atop the stretchers?


----------



## anoldlady (Aug 19, 2010)

Nordichomey said:


> Curious how the top seat is attached. Appears the front stretchers sit about 3/4 lower than the cedar top. Looks like the seat cross members rest atop the stretchers?


You are correct! Here is a sketchup drawing that shows the detail. The proportions aren't exact because I drew this from memory, but you get the idea of the joinery. By the way, the top is made from pine 1x4 boards and the frame is made from pine 2x4 studs and the legs are 4x4 douglas fir.


----------



## Nordichomey (Feb 1, 2014)

Very nice. Thank you for the sketch up!


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

Great looking and well made bench. Cool and sturdy design and the wood is beautiful with those knots. Great job!


----------



## 5RAIDERS (Sep 16, 2017)

anoldlady said:


> a couple of years ago, i made this wooden bench for my wife to put in the laundry room. It is super sturdy and was cheap to build. I just thought that i would share.


need for same use.


----------

